# what happened to....



## xzenonuk (5 Jul 2014)

hey guys/gals just wondering what happened to bull bars/grips etc the long ones going upwards from the bars.

been out of biking for so long and tried them on my dads old ridgeback 605lx, they were awesome and comfy for cruising along, though no control of brakes and gears, what happened to them, no new mountain bikes including ours have them?

were they a fashion thing of the time or just pointless?


----------



## Cycleops (5 Jul 2014)

Do you mean Bar Ends?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Jul 2014)

Bar ends are still available but not standard fit anymore as they aren't the current fashion.

I've got them on both my main bikes and I'm a fan - they make a flat bar bike much better for long distance rides and also for climbing.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jul 2014)

Bar ends on flat bars are fine. Bar ends on riser bars are regarded as a faux pas.


----------



## helston90 (5 Jul 2014)

I have them them on my flat bar road bike (Giant Rapid) which I bought last year and all of this years versions of that model still have them. 
I find them very useful when standing and climbing, or when cruising along. Due to my large hands I can operate some of the gears and brakes are for wimps anyway.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Jul 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Bar ends on flat bars are fine. Bar ends on riser bars are regarded as a faux pas.


Lucky I don't care about fashion then.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (5 Jul 2014)

likewise, I'm so hideously unfashionable I'm experimenting with them as if drop bars, pointing down slightly and towards me. Rather comfy


----------



## Keith Oates (5 Jul 2014)

In the event of a 'tumble' the bar ends facing towards you could do a bit of damage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KneesUp (5 Jul 2014)

You can get combined bar end and drop bar end thingummys:


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jul 2014)

KneesUp said:


> You can get combined bar end and drop bar end thingummys:


I thought newk kit went out of production long ago. Are that brand still available? I think Origin-8 do something similar. SJS have all the touring related esoterica, of course.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jul 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Lucky I don't care about fashion then.


Me neither. I have bar ends on my fleegles but they cause much grinding of teeth from the trail centre car park set.


----------



## mickeydrippin60 (6 Jul 2014)

Bar ends are just good for catching Bush's and foliage if you do any proper mtbing


----------

